# need a new clutch for my se-r



## cao5dfsu (Jan 27, 2008)

I need a new clutch for my car and if im gonna drop mad money to drop the tranny and put one in i wanna buy a heavy duty clutch to put in. I was wondering what the best ones to get were to put in an se-r.


----------

